# Another mouse vid but with a twist



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

This is an older video, about 6 months ago. For some reason only one of my pygos went after this mouse so the end result is some very clear video of this small red eating the entire moues.
Thanks again to 360!
http://www.ibonix.com/hosted/Mouse%20Body.mpg


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Let me know what you all think


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Huge file, but worth the wait to donwloaD!

Someone needs to teach that P to chew his food, basically swallowed most of that mouse!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

BadAss!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

my god that is a crazy vid!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great quality 
and he ate half of it all by himself
what a glutton


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow what a piggy. look at his belly when he is done.

Joe


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

Crazy video!







How big is that bad boy?


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

very awesome video


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

that red is a beast if u ever are gettin rid of him pm me i love that fish


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man that was awsome it took his head right off.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you sure do feed your p's a lot of mice eh? how much do you feed em mice/rats a month?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

damn...after that initial blow that mouse was still kickin when it was getting bitten in half... that red is pretty badass


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

downloading on 6%. I'll be back....


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

Man, I think i wanna try that! we have the same p sizes. Your RED is absolutely BAD TO THE BONE!























I think i would suggest if it could have some heavy metal soundtrack like the other vidz.


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

MAN THAT IS SICK....................................I THINK IM GOING TO DO IT :laugh:


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

WOW sswwweeeett carnage








damn.. I tried that (caught 3 live mousies) and my 4 RBP's didn't do anything but hide. Maybe they're too small (3"), and maybe only a week of starvation wasn't enough.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

oh ya..
I noticed that there is also 3 more vids there as well
http://www.ibonix.com/hosted/


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

P-Power said:


> WOW sswwweeeett carnage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOU NEED TO WAIT UNTIL THEY ARE BIGGER OR YOUR GOING TO HAVE A NASTY 1/4 EATEN MOUSE ON YOUR HANDS. IM NOT GOING TO TRY UNTIL THEY ARE 5"+


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

that was an awesome video... best yet imo


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

first off AWESOME video!!!!

basically i know nothing about piranhas, other than i have been on love with them since i was a kid. for the past few months ive been readin alotta stuff on this site trying to figure out "what is what", because im looking to buy some p's in the next few months.

exactly what kinda of p was that? i like em all but i really want a "red belly" one that looks like that!!!

thank

josh


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

STIFFY said:


> video of this small red eating the entire moues


 read


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

so when someone jus says a "red" they're refering to a Pygocentrus Nattereri (red bellied)?

josh


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

pauliewalnuts said:


> so when someone jus says a "red" they're refering to a Pygocentrus Nattereri (red bellied)?
> 
> josh


 Yeah


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

red belly isnt jsut a term its actually there name , but there are also caribe piranahs that have a red belly but have a black spot behind there head, it confused me wheni first got into them to .


----------



## pauliewalnuts (Jan 12, 2004)

thanks for the help...and again f*ckin sick video!!!!!!!!

josh


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Awesome video bro!


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

WHOA







that's a awesome vid . i miss the background music


----------



## chriscool911 (Feb 8, 2004)

nice vid man!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

holy crap... that is awesome


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

That was GREAT!








what size was that red when you shot that vid?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats viddeo is amazing!
i want to feed my ps a mouse but they are too pussyish to come up to the surface maybe if i starce them for a few days!


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

great vids!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

well sorry if someone gets pissed for bringen back an old thread but this is to sweet to be lost so

BUMB


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

bump


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

BUMB


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

nice vid







that cariba seemed to come over right at the end


----------

